# @$%#$^[email protected]! how much damage did I do?



## Prof_Snakes (May 4, 2009)

So I guess I only have my self to blame for not investigating earlier but...
I've had a slow leak for a while, slow enough that I didn't worry about it at all...
well apparently I should have worried. As I was going down the highway on Friday and I heard a clunk under the car. Figuring I had hit a rock or something I didnt worry about it. Shortly after that the oil light came on and went back off and then came back on a couple seconds later. Unfortunately this was happening in an area that it was impossible to stop in. The shoulder was either 2ft wide or nonexistent. So I drove probably a little over a mile and as long as I kept the RPM right it sounded OK. 
Well I managed to pull into a parking lot and do some looking around and the Oil plug fell out! So much for ever letting Sears do an oil change again.
The next day I came back with a plug and some oil. installed the plug and filled up. I then drove the car to My fathers work (8miles) and for the last 2 miles it started making lots of noise. So I left the car there to prevent doing any further damage.
Currently the car makes a lot of tapping at idle and it gets quieter as the revs go up but never entirely goes away. I used 10w30 when I filled it up but After doing some reading I think that may be too light, but I don't think that its causing the tapping alone.
Help...


----------



## Circus (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: @$%#$^[email protected]! how much damage did I do? (Prof_Snakes)*

I thought that VWs use either 5w30, 5w40,0w40 or something depending on the brand of oil?


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: @$%#$^[email protected]! how much damage did I do? (Prof_Snakes)*

You SHOULD have towed it back to Sears, period. They are responsible for the plug and yes, your engine is amost definitely not going to be good. Try a compression test and you'll see.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: @$%#$^[email protected]! how much damage did I do? (zeusenergy)*

If you have the reciept for the plug and oil, bring it to SEARS NOW and complain only to a manager. You need an engine and they owe it to you.


----------



## Prof_Snakes (May 4, 2009)

Update:
I changed the oil to 20w50 and moved it to my house so I can work on it. ( I was unable to find the receipt.)with the new oil it didn't make any noise on the way home but the oil light came on for the last couple blocks. 
So today I get to start taking things apart to see what happened. I plan on starting with the oil pump and inspecting the bearings while I have the pan off.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Prof_Snakes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof_Snakes* »_Update:
I changed the oil to 20w50 and moved it to my house so I can work on it. ( I was unable to find the receipt.)with the new oil it didn't make any noise on the way home but the oil light came on for the last couple blocks. 
So today I get to start taking things apart to see what happened. I plan on starting with the oil pump and inspecting the bearings while I have the pan off.

Why not bring it to sears? If they did your last change then they owe you a motor. Plain and simple.


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (V8Star)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8Star* »_
Why not bring it to sears? If they did your last change then they owe you a motor. Plain and simple.

times one million.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

When you brought your car in, they took your information, vin number, etc. they have it in their files, as they are supposed to report it to one of the gov't agencies that tracks mileage and such so when you do a vin check, it would pop up if you rolled the mileage or something. They definitely have you on file there either way.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah man, don't take this one in the shorts!! They should be held responsible for the damage...


----------

